# Lord Beerus vs Magneto



## eaebiakuya (Jul 20, 2015)

Classic Magneto (most famous version - not the depowered one) vs Lord Beerus.

Who wins ?

1 - Normal fight

2 - Speed equalized


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 20, 2015)

Better than that Seiya vs. Magneto thread.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 20, 2015)

To much iron in his blood


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2015)

If that Solar system thing is legit for Beerus is legit than Mags may have some trouble, though he did fight the Phoenix(Rachel I think, might've been Jean) and survive so 

Gonna say Mags takes it more times than not.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 20, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> If that Solar system thing is legit for Beerus is legit than Mags may have some trouble, though he did fight the Phoenix(Rachel I think, might've been Jean) and survive so
> 
> Gonna say Mags takes it more times than not.



Regards if its Racheal or Jean... either one of them >>> Beerus so he fairs a decent chance if not win


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 20, 2015)

Could that possibly be a spiderman v firelord situation?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2015)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Could that possibly be a spiderman v firelord situation?



Mags vs. Phoenix? Since it's classic Mags it's legit, he was a beast back then.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 20, 2015)

Bill teleports behind Mags and taps him on the shoulder. Bye bye.


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 20, 2015)

Since when was Magneto solar system level?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2015)

NaS said:


> Bill teleports behind Mags and taps him on the shoulder. Bye bye.



Implying Beerus has the speed to surprise classic Mags let alone get through one of his barriers


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 20, 2015)

Is classic mags millions of times C?


----------



## Montanz (Jul 20, 2015)

Bills blitzes first round 
Second round is stalemate unless magneto can hurt Bills.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2015)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Is classic mags millions of times C?



Should be, fought Classic Thor, Phoenix and few other high ends.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not sure how powerscaling for Magneto works as a few people have claimed only LS while he does have his share of " fighting MFTL " people .

Anyways, for speed equal Magneto could teleport Beerus away and try to take iron out of Beerus blood ... Although he is certainly an alien race so I don't know if he has iron in it, but if we base our assumptions on Beerus being a cat like creatures, cats do have iron in their blood . I don't know what ripping all the iron out of Beerus could do to him, since we know that anemia generally takes some time to kill, but this is all the iron we're talking about . 

Mags best feats are defending one shot from Galactus(Outlier) and the FTL bullet ?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I'm not sure how powerscaling for Magneto works as a few people have claimed only LS while he does have his share of " fighting MFTL " people .
> 
> Anyways, for speed equal Magneto could teleport Beerus away and try to take iron out of Beerus blood ... Although he is certainly an alien race so I don't know if he has iron in it, but if we base our assumptions on Beerus being a cat like creatures, cats do have iron in their blood . I don't know what ripping all the iron out of Beerus could do to him, since we know that anemia generally takes some time to kill, but this is all the iron we're talking about .
> 
> Mags best feats are defending one shot from Galactus(Outlier) and the FTL bullet ?



The iron blood thing seems instant


And his shield have defended against Phoenix 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Once hit by the phoenix without the shield


And blocked a blast from Capt.Universe Spidey(take that how you will)


----------



## Sablés (Jul 20, 2015)

How far away are we talking here?

BFR's kind of useless if the fucker can just get back in a few seconds.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 20, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> The iron blood thing seems instant
> 
> 
> And his shield have defended against Phoenix
> ...



Wow, nice scan .



Liquid said:


> How far away are we talking here?
> 
> BFR's kind of useless if the fucker can just get back in a few seconds.



Sorry, I don't have the scans nor the mind to remember it, because I don't have the flash drive with lots of respect threads with me ... I'll see if I can find it tomorrow and I'll upload the scans, I think I might have some Magneto there .

Also, would it be of any help that Mags can get invisible ? Also, what was Sebastian Shaw's durability ? Because Mags ripped the atoms of Shaw apart .


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2015)

Don't know if classic mags could do this but a newer version could siphon power from other planets.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 20, 2015)

^ this one counts as " Classic Magneto".

Guys, a bit of context.

This Phoenix was inexperienced, far from her full potential and with mental blocks.

I dont think the shield against Galactus was a outiler. It was just a weak attack from Galactus. It was like he tried to kill a fly. Good feat, but that is all.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 20, 2015)

It was a shot from a weakened Galactus, but even though, a weakened Galactus would be far more powerful than any feat Mags has put to show . Weakened Galactus is light years away from Silver Surfer and the like very easily .


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> It was a shot from a weakened Galactus, but even though, a weakened Galactus would be far more powerful than any feat Mags has put to show . Weakened Galactus is light years away from Silver Surfer and the like very easily .



Well, the point is not even that he is weakened.

It was just a reflex. Magneto and Xavier tried to reach his mind, and by reflex he send a feedback.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I dont think this attack can be classfied as "much stronger than anything silver surfer have".

You can see even Reed Richards is caugh by some attack and survived. Galactus is not much worried about people arround him in that moment.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 20, 2015)

I meant that the general weakened Galactus is still above SS, not that this feat was above SS ... I don't know where we should put it, I mean, the knee-jerk reflex even though is just a reflex is quite powerful in relation to our bodies, maybe a reflex is to be considered a big part of power .


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 21, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> It was a shot from a weakened Galactus, but even though, a weakened Galactus would be far more powerful than any feat Mags has put to show . Weakened Galactus is light years away from Silver Surfer and the like very easily .



Banner Hulk also shook off a blast from Galactus fairly easily as well. (Which is super inconsistent seeing as how Ultron broke his leg just a single issue afterword with one blast)

Ultron>>Galactus


----------



## Rafman (Jul 21, 2015)

-.- wow you guys are actually arguing on who is stronger in this match ? 

Beerus one-shots him

If you honestly think that mag....oh wait this is Naruto forums lol never mind go ahead


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 21, 2015)

Wait this is classic Mags ? The one who stopped Mjolnir with a gesture ? Yeah, I don't think Beerus has that much of an advantage here .


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 21, 2015)

He deflect the hammer.

But you think that because speed or power of that feat ?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 21, 2015)

wouldn't it be both?


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 22, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> wouldn't it be both?



Well, he reflect that because the hammer have metal in it. It is a feat of magnetism control. 

About speed, i dont know if react to a hammer throw is enough to make someone MFTL++++ in this forum, since hammer throw speed varies a lot. Or is assumed that every single hammer throw is mftl ++++ ?

From old threads i read people had Magneto in lightspeed range.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 22, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> Well, he reflect that because the hammer have metal in it. It is a feat of magnetism control.
> 
> About speed, i dont know if react to a hammer throw is enough to make someone MFTL++++ in this forum, since hammer throw speed varies a lot. Or is assumed that every single hammer throw is mftl ++++ ?
> 
> From old threads i read people had Magneto in lightspeed range.



Speed and power . The thing that makes Thor travel way faster is the hammer (Although he has the reactions to match it) .

And yes it would be a feat of power, cause in order to stop the hammer he would have to have stopped it's KE, and Mjolnir was forging of a neutron star or something, and assuming it has that mass just lifting it for moments would yield crazy results, never mind stopping it after it was throwed by none less than Thor himself .  But I don't know if the star thing was created after Classic Thor or as Classic Thor tho .

"Magnetism control" can still be quantified man, it's not hax in this sense.

Edit: (From Marvel wikia, I know, pretty unreliable source, still) 





> Eitri, Brok, and Buri used the core of a star as the mold


 Nothing about neutron star though ... I had heard something about it, anyways . Yeah, it's still a hell of a feat .


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 22, 2015)

albeit it could very well be an outlier


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 22, 2015)

That is classic Mags, if it was today Mags it would be an outiler .


----------



## Lazy Gengar (Jul 22, 2015)

Magneto gets fucked here.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 22, 2015)

The hammer dont have that mass. He is hard to lift because the enchantment. Captain America lifted the hammer because he was worthy, but he would never be able to lift something with the mass of a star.

The feat:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah, there's the enchantment by Odin, but Hulk who is not worthy has been able to lift it using extreme strenght of his, so it needs some force to move that thing .

Red Hulk also lifted but it doesn't count because Thor was holding it .


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 22, 2015)

Hulk never lifted the hammer.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 









The third one doesn't count as Hulk was just overpowering Thor and using the classic " Why are you hitting yourself ?" .


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 22, 2015)

First image: He hold Thor hand, not the hammer.

Second image: It is a Hulk dream

Third image: Hold Thor hand again.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 22, 2015)

I do really not know shit about marvel . Anyways: the first one he took it off Thor's hammer, only the third he did stopped hitting yourself move . Where the fuck is Thor's hand in there ? I'm not seeing it . Is there an author statement about it ?


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 22, 2015)

The Thor hand is inside Hulk hand...he just grabbed him and used the hammer that Thor was holding. Hulk failed to lift Mjolnir several times.

Only Skyfathers lifted it (Zeus, Mephisto) or worthy people.

Conclusion: Hammer dont have the weight of a star.


----------



## Shining Force (Jul 25, 2015)

In comics, everyone and their grandma could become nigh-omnis due to inconsistencies. That is why fights involving comics do not yield clear results easily and lead to flaming/shitstorms -_- .


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 25, 2015)

so many inconsistencies being thrown out. I mean Marvel has no clear break in the average level of someones power but their is a hierarchy that needs to be held to. Magneto is not herald level so putting him in the same class of Thor in anything is wrong.


----------



## trance (Jul 26, 2015)

Beerus has no speed advantage. As far as we know, he's composed of flesh and blood. So, he gets the iron ripped from his body.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jul 26, 2015)

lmao, you people actually think that Bills teleporting behind him will work when it didn't even work for a far better teleporter such as Kurt? 

In case you people are unaware, Magneto can track teleporters because their teleportation affects the electromagnetic field around them, meaning that Bills is double fucked if he used it since he is basically announcing his location to his enemy.

Furthermore, Thor threw his hammer a hundred billion times faster than the speed of light and he did so casually without even being in mid-battle, just did it to let some frustration out. Yet Erik easily caught a throw from a serious Thor in their fight.

Mags tears this pussy a new pussy


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes yes, and spiderman beat up firelord, Batman kicked spectre , and Hulk destroyed a dimension by clapping
Realistically though, Beerus flicks his fucking head off


----------



## tanman (Jul 26, 2015)

Vivi Ornitier said:


> lmao, you people actually think that Bills teleporting behind him will work when it didn't even work for a far better teleporter such as Kurt?



So...
Would Daredevil also be able to react to Beerus' teleporting?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 26, 2015)

Why are people calling it teleportation? It's just super speed.


----------



## tanman (Jul 26, 2015)

I just assumed people were talking about Goku-style porting.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jul 26, 2015)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Yes yes, and spiderman beat up firelord, Batman kicked spectre ,


>Comparing Magneto to Spider-Man and Batman who are in entirely different weight classes from him
>Implying that Magneto is beneath herald level and that he does not have consistent FTL feats on his own



> and Hulk destroyed a dimension by clapping


Dimensions do not have a set size, how is that an outlier/PIS just going off of that description?



> Realistically though, Beerus flicks his fucking head off


Realisitcally, a flying purple cat thing would not be able to exist


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jul 26, 2015)

tanman said:


> So...
> Would Daredevil also be able to react to Beerus' teleporting?



Well no shit, Daredevil is on par with Spider-Man who could easily dodge confirmed light speed lasers barrage style and beat up on heralds of Galactus such as Firelord


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 26, 2015)

Sort of heardthis one floating around the old vs Goku thread in the archives bit shouldn't Magneto be mostly immune to ki attacks because of his EM?

Ofcourse that probably means jack crap against someone who can move like a herald

Wait, have we seen Beerus react at that speed or is it just a travel feat?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 26, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why are people calling it teleportation? It's just super speed.



I believe its because at the end of BoG someone here (I think EM) used the screenshots of Whis taking off (where it looked like he was going through an invisible portal) to say he was travelling dimensions
Also Whis going from King Kais planet to Earth which should be in two different dimensions.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 26, 2015)

Vivi Ornitier said:


> >Comparing Magneto to Spider-Man and Batman who are in entirely different weight classes from him
> >Implying that Magneto is beneath herald level and that he does not have consistent FTL feats on his own
> 
> 
> ...



i'm not saying Magneto isn't FTL or herald level, i'm saying you shouldn't try to scale him to thor


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 26, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> In comics, everyone and their grandma could become nigh-omnis due to inconsistencies. That is why fights involving comics do not yield clear results easily and lead to flaming/shitstorms -_- .



Actually no, less than 30% of the time is it an actual form of outliers for low end characters. Most of those "inconsistent feats" that MVC loves to flail around are taken out of context and are mostly given an excuse as to why they even happened. (then there's the occasional instant where comics feel like they don't need to apply the "anchor trope" so you can send Superman flying backwards with a car it still would do no damage to him.)





Matta Clatta said:


> so many inconsistencies being thrown out. I mean Marvel has no clear break in the average level of someones power but their is a hierarchy that needs to be held to. *Magneto is not herald level* so putting him in the same class of Thor in anything is wrong.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 26, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I believe its because at the end of BoG someone here (I think EM) used the screenshots of Whis taking off (where it looked like he was going through an invisible portal) to say he was travelling dimensions
> Also Whis going from King Kais planet to Earth which should be in two different dimensions.



We're talking about Beerus here, not Whis. What Beerus uses is super speed, not teleportation.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2015)

Fuck this thread, find something actually worthwhile to debate instead of this same inane bullshit over and over.


----------

